# Evisu watch - worth it?



## thesmoth (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the chance to buy an evisu watch for a good deal, and I was wondering if it's worth it. The watch face says swiss made, but the info says origin is china.

Here are the specs.

Evisu Mens Hiro Automatic Watch In Gold:

Precision Swiss-made automatic movement with date
18 jewels, self-winding
Marine Grade stainless steel case and crown
Hardened lens with sapphire coating
Super luminova on hands and dial index
Genuine Italian leather strap with signature deployant buckle
Extra custom designed nylon strap/camouflage pattern on back

Retail price = $455
I can get it for $199 (brand new)

Here it is on amazon for $360 US (I can get it for $199 canadian).

http://www.amazon.com/EVISU-Automat...1_11?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1266369027&sr=1-11

Is this watch any good? Is it a good price? They have a bunch of other evisu watches too (chronographs) but I like that this is a swiss automatic.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

If price is any indication~The origin is also an indicator. Good luck! ;-)


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

thesmoth said:


> I have the chance to buy an evisu watch for a good deal, and I was wondering if it's worth it. The watch face says swiss made, but the info says origin is china.
> 
> Here are the specs.
> 
> ...


First of all see this:

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Swiss_Made

By the specs (18 jewels, 21,600 beats) the movement is likely a Claro CL888. This is Seagull ST16 that is finished in Switzerland.

As in the link above, it relatively easy to build a Swiss Made watch with little or no Swiss components in it.

So do you get a Swiss automatic for your money? Accordingto the rules you do. In reality? No.


----------

